# Anyone else here "afraid" to use their makeup?



## roxybc (May 23, 2005)

It's a shame cuz I have so many LE things, but I'm almost afraid to use so much of my makeup like my Adorne palettes (especially the lip one).  I love the cute packaging, and I want to "save" all of my LE stuff, so I never end up using it.  I just end up buying more LE stuff!  My biggest problem is using palettes.  I'm thinking I should really just say "screw it" and go ahead and use all my stuff.  It all just looks so pretty and perfect the way it is now.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ops:


----------



## PnkCosmo (May 23, 2005)

LOL....I'm the opposite.

I can't wait to try my new products!!


----------



## Neophyte (May 23, 2005)

Hey you better be gettin' crazy with your makeup!


----------



## Oonie (May 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PnkCosmo* 
_LOL....I'm the opposite.

I can't wait to try my new products!!_

 
Me too! That is the first thing I do when I come home with a new purchase. It's like I get a rush.


----------



## Jessica (May 23, 2005)

roxybc
I dont mind helping you go through your LE stuff!!! hahaha


----------



## Shoe Crazy (May 23, 2005)

The only thing I am afraid to use are my lip glosses. I have so many but when I find one I really like I tend to go through them in lightning speed. I can't get enough of lip gloss!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am always ready to try my e/s right away and if its something that I know will be discontinued I stock up!


----------



## roxybc (May 23, 2005)

I test out all my stuff as soon as I get it home, but I'm afraid of running out of it, so I find myself not using it.  Like my parott eye sahdow in the X-Mas palette.  I rarely use it.  I absolutly LOVE it, but I'm afraid of running out of it and never finding it again.


----------



## banana (May 23, 2005)

I'm afraid to use my pigments because I'm scared of knocking the jar over.  I don't like carrying highend or LE lipglosses in my purse when I go out to bars because I tend to loose glosses that way.


----------



## FemmeNoir (May 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana* 
_I'm afraid to use my pigments because I'm scared of knocking the jar over.  I don't like carrying highend or LE lipglosses in my purse when I go out to bars because I tend to loose glosses that way._

 
I have the same issue with pigments. I have knocked some over and broken them! To solve this problem, I sample them out for myself in stack jars, and store the glass jars in a storage chest.

HTH!


----------



## allie02044 (May 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FemmeNoir* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana* 
I'm afraid to use my pigments because I'm scared of knocking the jar over.  I don't like carrying highend or LE lipglosses in my purse when I go out to bars because I tend to loose glosses that way.

 
I have the same issue with pigments. I have knocked some over and broken them! To solve this problem, I sample them out for myself in stack jars, and store the glass jars in a storage chest.

HTH!_

 
pigments come in glass jars??  i thought they were thick plastic.. hmmm


----------



## banana (May 24, 2005)

Booooooo! Today I lost pink apperatif lipstick.  I think it fell out of my purse.  It is limited edition and one of my favourites. :-(


----------



## Shawna (May 24, 2005)

I'm only afraid my hubby will cut up my credit card and forbid me to buy more makeup..........


----------



## Demosthenes (May 25, 2005)

I think I'm the opposite, I love to use the LE stuff more than the regular colors.  I don't know why, mostly because they're unique and rare I guess, and the colors are very recognizable.


----------



## Star (May 25, 2005)

After you use it ONCE, you really need to use it up.  Bacteria build-up will happen in all makeup, the biggest concern being with eye products.


----------



## Jillith (May 25, 2005)

Enjoy it, you only live once!  And it takes quite awhile to use something up, for me at least, because i contstantly rotate colors.


----------



## thegirlgotsoul (May 27, 2005)

I use my Diana Eyes 1 quad & my Parrot VERY sparely. I too, am afraid of the day they get used up and I have none left.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ops:


----------



## joytheobscure (May 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana* 
_Booooooo! Today I lost pink apperatif lipstick.  I think it fell out of my purse.  It is limited edition and one of my favourites. :-(_

 
OH no I hope you find it! I wore it today and its just wonderful its a perfect match for my lips just shinier and prettier- love that shade its my new favorite nude/natural color.  I found one of mylipglasses that vanished in the trunk of my car last week, it'd been gone for months.


----------



## Glamourpusskitty (May 28, 2005)

I'm a little weird when it comes to using my makeup too, I love the way a product looks when its brand new and untouched so for a while I will only allow myself to admire it in its pot/box.  It seems to be that I need to get a new product to admire before I will allow myself to use the one I bought previously. 

I hope that makes sense lol, I didn't explain it very well.


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Jun 1, 2005)

Im exactly the same...i bought one of thos jewel pallette (the purple one) and i've had it for a while, i look at it often but havn't been able to bring myself to use it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ops: 
its just too pretty...


----------



## mj (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Glamourpusskitty* 
_I'm a little weird when it comes to using my makeup too, I love the way a product looks when its brand new and untouched so for a while I will only allow myself to admire it in its pot/box.  It seems to be that I need to get a new product to admire before I will allow myself to use the one I bought previously. 

I hope that makes sense lol, I didn't explain it very well._

 
i totally get you.  everything looks so cute and nice when its freshly packaged, just bought, and still in its cute black box.  once i take them out the containers get tossed, thrashed, and scratched in my traincase.  mostly because its just too crowded.  maybe the solution is a new traincase...


----------



## ms.marymac (Jun 1, 2005)

Use your pretty makeup!  You wouldn't want the lip products to go bad, esp. the lip glosses.  That would make them sad.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





If you use all the products in the Jewel palattes up, you can maybe take the little inserts out and use the empty palatte as a credit card/ID holder!  If you are feeling really saucy, line it with a fabulous fabric.


----------



## TIERAsta (Jun 2, 2005)

i know what you mean.  i bought the temperly pallete... i love it and want to use it, but i also want to keep it in mint condition.  i've had it for about 3 weeks & haven't touched it yet.  i think when it comes to LE stuff, it just takes me awhile, but eventually i dive into it & it's so much fun!!


----------



## annaleigh (Jun 7, 2005)

i'm like that w/all of my makeup! don't want to use it up 'cause it looks so pretty! i need to get over myself and just dive in.


----------



## Christi239 (Jun 7, 2005)

Add another chicken to the list.  I have Playboy lipsticks that I can't force myself to use because they are just too cute.  

Ms.MaryMac, your idea with the Jewel palettes is a good one.  I wonder if I could do something like that with my Rock It! palette.  Hmmm, now to get myself to start using them.


----------



## mac_obsession (Jun 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Christi239* 
_Add another chicken to the list.  I have Playboy lipsticks that I can't force myself to use because they are just too cute.  
_

 
heh me too...cant use the glitter cream either cause of the bunny on it 

Im like that with palettes also. I wont touch them until I have to, or REALLY feel the need to. The jewel, gem and crystal ones I do use though cause I LOVE the colors. But my elli saab oscar palette hasnt been touched, and I got it like 6months ago..

Lipglosses you cant get me home without me putting at least 3 on..Im really obsessive about my lips though :x


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Jun 10, 2005)

im kinda like that, but im REALLLY anal of how my makeup is brushed - like eyshadows i do circular motions or small strokes i never ever dig, blushes and pressed powder the same. if i have a palette of lipstick i go crazy and always have to do this squiggle down the center to keep them clean looking and every week or two i clean all my items to keep them looking new. i hate dirty makeup * my collection is flawlessly clean and sterile * and with lipsticks i hate messy rims so i take a cotton swap and gently clean them up after every use in the house, and i never ever let anyone else touch my makeup unless they have permission


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Jun 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.marymac* 
_
If you use all the products in the Jewel palattes up, you can maybe take the little inserts out and use the empty palatte as a credit card/ID holder!  If you are feeling really saucy, line it with a fabulous fabric._

 
what a fantastic idea-ive got no excuse now lol


----------



## mspixieears (Jun 11, 2005)

I'm posting here because I'm reformed! Yes, girls it can be done! My mum was even worse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I used to keep things and only use them on special occasions, but that's just silly! Duh, good things are given to you to enjoy! So bearing that in mind I do now use things a lot more. 

But palettes I do still find hard to use! I have some, thinking they'd be convenient but because they're stored away I always seem to forget the colours I could use in them. I've since decided it's a bit pointless for me to buy palettes!


----------



## stevoulina (Jul 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Glamourpusskitty* 
_I'm a little weird when it comes to using my makeup too, I love the way a product looks when its brand new and untouched so for a while I will only allow myself to admire it in its pot/box.  It seems to be that I need to get a new product to admire before I will allow myself to use the one I bought previously._

 
I totally agree!Although it takes me years to use anything up,as I have a quite big stash and I try to rotate things!


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Jul 23, 2005)

I thought i was the only one! Yay for our wierd cult! Lol.

I hate spoiling them but love using new things so i use them VERY neatly, brushing eyeshadow on the edges only (though i'm starting to think it'd look neater in long run if i brush all round the circle and keep it even). Also when i first get something i keep it in the prestine black box and take it out to use and put it back each time to make it feel more 'special' until i get to a point where i'm in a rush and put the box away (i don't throw them away though!).

I only have UD pallettes which are really pretty and i use them very sparingly.


----------



## breathless (Jul 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jillith* 
_Enjoy it, you only live once!  And it takes quite awhile to use something up, for me at least, because i contstantly rotate colors._

 
very true hunny. oh. and after you use your stuff, you can even save the container / box / whatever it came in! i save all of my cute perfume bottles, cute lip gloss tubes & empty cute lip pallettes. oh goodness. but, thats a clutter factor. oh well. i just dont tell my parents whats in "that drawer". they'd throw it away! theres no use for empty stuff. but, i love to look at it.


----------

